# Network media player app



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

Just this alone would make my unit perfect in every way.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

As long as it was fully DLNA compliant


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very disappointed that the Tivo devices do not support DLNA.

The Roamio would be a perfect device if it fully supported DLNA.

This would allow to stream your media from anywhere in your network.

Stuck using a DLNA compliant Blu-Ray player to stream my content from my 3TB My Book Live device.


----------

